# Round gimbal



## Seavas

Does anyone know where I can find rounded aluminum gimbals similar to this one? The only one I can find is the one from Perfection and I don't really care for it. The rubber ones won't cut it either. Thanks.


----------



## pg542

First off welcome to 2cool. Lotta good folks here. What took you so long? I looked around myself and Perfection is the only one I saw as well. Alps doesn't appear to offer a ball/round style, neither does Amtak or Lakeland. Is there any identifying marks on the reelseat that accompanies your sample photo. Maybe the seat and gimbal are the same brand. Good luck to you.
EDIT: Found these on ebay but they look just like Perfection. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-2-Orig...454?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item484a60c226


----------



## Seavas

Thanks, just found out about this page. Looking forward to learning a lot! :flag:
This gimbal is on a rod manufactured in China, with Chinese components. The guy told me he had them make a copy of a fuji gimbal, and he has none available to him other than what comes already installed on the rods. I looked in the Fuji and Matagi catalogs and came up empty.


----------

